# Mystery Bike?teens era Mead? Century?



## dmk441 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a bike I've been messing with lately, has serial # F75883 on it, has P-S on the crank, has patent pending on the fender braces, is original paint throughout. Kind of looks like a Mead or Century bike, possibly late 1910s through the early teens? but I haven't validated anything. Fenders are more narrow and roll inward. It needs a badge, It has holes for a rear stand clip, also has holes for a front mudflap. I want to find out what it is and get a headbadge for it. The head badge holes run vertical on this bike. Any ideas? or similar photos of bikes you may have like this? Thanks or the help.

Dave


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 9, 2011)

its hard to tell.it might be a bike made in mich.city ind.but the fork looks like a westfield.and it also has the colors of a mead.i'd say mid teens of the age.but it could also be a davis sewing mach.co.made bike.but i'am thinking more mich.city ind.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2011)

here is a 1916 meade that i have.  mark


----------



## dmk441 (Feb 9, 2011)

My bike also had the remains of removable end cap pedals on it, which would fall in line with that time period. I also thought possibly michigan city initially. Hard to say.


----------



## bud poe (Feb 9, 2011)

Close up of the rear dropouts could help narrow it down...Frame looks similar to some Iver's I've seen but the badge holes wouldn't be right...Also looks similar to some HD's but wrong color, maybe Davis Sewing like Dave the wave said?  Didn't know about the removable end cap pedal thing, can you post a pic of that?
Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 9, 2011)

As far as I know, 20th century Iver Johnson's all had two piece cranks and a serial number at the top of the seat tube.  Your date estimate I think is spot on, but I really can't help with the manufacturer.  MAYBE cross checking bearing cup ODs with those in the 1938 Island Cycle supply catalog could pin it down?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 9, 2011)

RE:Fenders, I was flipping through the 1922 Hyslop Bros. catalog today-
http://www.archive.org/details/hyslopbicycles00hysluoft
And it had "raised center , turned edges" mudguards as well as "drop side mudguards", the usual rain gutter fenders.  "Drop side Mudguards are the very latest in bicycle equipment".


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 9, 2011)

The fork/truss mounting tabs match Michigan City.


----------



## bud poe (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I was just pointing out that the tank area of the frame looked like some Iver's I've seen.  
That Hyslop Bros. catalog was really cool!  I've never even heard of Hyslop Bros. bicycles before, thanks for posting!


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 10, 2011)

I have an early 20's Hyslop, mens bike,  but never knew that Canada produced a bicycle with a tank (torpedo shaped version) as seen on this simply beautiful Motorbike model in the catalogue. I can't imagine ever finding one, if any exist. 
this would be Canada's holy grail for motorbike models!


----------



## dmk441 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, it's nice offered insight. I'm not sure If I'll keep the bike yet, I have a bunch to build up now, and only so many parts so we'll see. Rear wheel has an early new departure hub in it. It only had one pedal on it, and had a wire holding a diamond tread broken and worn black rubber block on it. Like I mentioned before it has a removable end cap, I don't have a photo of it, since I have another pedal similar I plan on keeping those as a set. The pedal cap did have " Torrington Standard Plant" stamped on it. So that may provide some info, not sure....


----------



## bud poe (Feb 12, 2011)

If you decide to sell it I'd love to have a chance at getting it, please let me know...Great bike!
PM me or email @ budpoe231@gmail.com
Thanks!


----------

